# 1967 Case 830 Comfort King - Seeking info



## thedawg (Apr 5, 2015)

I recently purchased a case 830 Comfort King serial # 8318928 and have many questions about my new toy. It was previously owned by an old farmer who passed away.........he owned it from new and appears like he took real good care of it. It has 4000 hrs on a working tach. I am trying to locate some items on the tractor. How do you check the Hydraulic fuel level? Which leads into how do you add hydraulic fluid? Where is the hydraulic pump located? This tractor has a 2 six volt batteries. I want to add more lighting to the tractor. Does the two batteries together equal a 12 volt system......or do you need to buy special lights? 

The paint overall is okay but starting to show some surface rust so thinking about painting it. I am going to use the tractor as a working tractor. I mostly do hay and not sure if this tractor would work well on a round baler?? Does the PTO stop with the clutch pushed in or does it keep going? Any help would be much appreciated. #thedawg


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

look at how the batteries are connected.if in parallel(pos to pos and neg to neg) then its a 6v sysem,if in series(pos on one bat to neg on other) then its a 12v system.then you will now if u need 6v or 12 v lights.chances are they are in series...12v system.

as for the pto,do u have 2 clutch pedals?if so one is your main(drive) and the other is your pto.
I know nothng about your tractor but I have a Belarus which has 2 6v batteries in series(12v system) and has a 2 stage clutch(big and a small pedal) one for pto and other for drive.

what I did with mine,when the batteries went bad I installed 2 regular 12v auto batteries in parallel.

btw its a nice looking tractor for its age.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt you will see two clutch pedals.The pto clutch is a multi-disc, mechanically operated, over center type, independent unit located in the very back and controlled by a lever. 
The hydraulic pump is also at the very back, just above the pto, and driven by the same live drive shaft. About the check point -- not positive, but I think the trans and hydraulics are a common reservoir with the stick and filler somewhere in the floorplate area.


----------



## thedawg (Apr 5, 2015)

I will do that. Pretty sure it is a 12 volt system. There is only one clutch pedal but from what I have read the PTO is separate and stays running when the clutch is pushed in so implements will stay running. Thank you for your help.


----------



## thedawg (Apr 5, 2015)

I believe and have read in this year of the 830 the dipstick is located in the rear under the breather cap and this cap can be hard to remove at times. So I will take a look at that and hope it is there. Much better spot then under the floor board. Have you heard if the hydraulic pump is hard to find rebuilt/new or parts for it to rebuild it? There is nothing wrong with this one and seems to work well but nice to know in case it needs to be repaired down the road. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't want to rain on your parade, but the last 830 I was involved with had the pump go south. Price and availability of parts for it caused the tractor to be sidelined. Last I heard, it was up for sale. I hope you have better luck, and your pump is still up to speed. Don't remember if this was an early or late serial number any more, or if there were more than one possible pump. I went through his PTO clutch a couple years back, then last summer he called about hydraulic problems. After flow/pressure testing, we concluded the pump was pretty well shot. We both did some quick research for parts/prices, and to the best of my knowledge, he never fixed it.


----------



## Skyhook (Jan 16, 2015)

I also have a 830 that was my dad's but is a 1965 model. The hydraulic fluid is easy to check. On your pic showing the rear of the 830 about 1/3 the way up from the drawbar towards the seat a little to the left you will see a cap. Its rather hard to pry up and off but it will come. Use a large screwdriver or piece of metal and pry off. It should have a dipstick on it. Its easy to read and see where the level should be. Also look under or close to the left rear wheel axle and you will see the filter for the pump. It sticks out towards the wheel area. NAPA will have them. Its a good idea to change it. If you drain and put in new fluid, be warned it takes a lot. If it has not been changed out for a while maybe will have water in it from sitting and just age. They do here, but I am on the Alabama Gulf coast. Look up the specs and it will tell you how much. Good luck


----------

